# F15 X5M Instrumentcluster in a X5M50d retrofit



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> I saw some pictures of F10 6WA instrument cluster, that had been flashed with M5 software. This enablen M-hud on non-m car. Also I think that some of the SWFL files were from original F10, and some from M-cluster, so the gearbox was working ok.


It's a shame, no one is posting exact details of how to do it. I'd love to have M5 cluster in my 535i, it looks really nice!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> It's a shame, no one is posting exact details of how to do it. I'd love to have M5 cluster in my 535i, it looks really nice!


Do you have a HUD? If yes, we could try to flash original KOMBI in a way that the M-HUD and gearbox both work. If we succeed on this, then you could consider installing M5 cluster.


----------

